# ,  / > Yaesu >   Vertex VXR-5000

## rx6lux

!!!
   VXR-5000    !!!!   000000000000 ().   Enviroment  .

*  22 ():*

,  .       .  VXR -5000 (X1) VHF . 150-174

----------


## rx6lux

.   -

----------


## uk8adi

-    "  ",   !  - !

----------


## rx6lux

.

----------


## uk8adi

> 


      ?

----------


## rx6lux

.   .      .

----------

rx6lux

----------


## rx6lux

UR8ADI,  !!!!    1- .   ,   !!!

----------

